# Network-Manager + Gnome-Keyring on XFCE? [SOLVED]

## hornett

Hello forum,

I'm trying to do quite a minimal installation of Gentoo onto my laptop using XFCE as the DE. One thing I must have from Gnome however is NetworkManager + NM Applet.

Unfortunately, despite building  nm + it's deps with ~x86 and USE=GNOME such that gnome-keyring gets pulled in, it does not actually use the keyring to store WEP keys and so on.

Does anybody know what I have to do to get gnome-keyring-* to play ball with NM on XFCE?

(+ yes I start the gnome-keyring daemon before I start the nm applet  :Smile:  )

Thanks and regards,

Hornett  :Cool: 

----------

## hornett

For anybody with the same problem, the solution is really simple...

Remove gnome-keyring-daemon from your startup scripts if you put it there, and instead simply tick the  "Launch Gnome Services on startup" in the XFCE control panel. 

This seems to make the applet see the keyring daemon.  :Very Happy:  I guess it registers it as part of the session or something.

Typical that I missed the obvious solution!  :Smile: 

----------

